# If you havent repaid your bank loan in the UK can you be caught entering EU?



## Estera (15 Jul 2009)

Is there possibility that you can be cautght by local authorities at EU border ( entering from outside EU) because of not paying your bank loan in UK?


----------



## jhegarty (15 Jul 2009)

Is there a warrant for your arrest in the UK ?


----------



## Estera (16 Jul 2009)

I don't know, my friend left the UK (he lives in Asia now)and I'm not sure if bank has sued him for not paying his installments. What are the chances that bank will turn to the court? And if so, what are the consequences? Can he be caught entering e.g. Germany?


----------



## jhegarty (16 Jul 2009)

All depends on what happened in court.


Saying anything more would be a pure guess.


----------



## TSThomas (17 Jul 2009)

Well, Michael Lynn didn't have any issues traveling back in 2007 with all he owed anyway (Remember him?). That was down to their not being an international arrest warrant out for him.


----------



## Estera (20 Jul 2009)

Thanks TSThomas. As I understood, till there is no an international arrest warant issued against my friend in the UK, he can come back to EU without stress of being caught at the border ( and we are not talking about millions here, he owns bank smth like 15K). Do you know perhaps in what cases they issue such warrant?


----------



## Setanta12 (21 Jul 2009)

I think your friend (you, perhaps) might be best to avoid coming back to the EU.


----------



## jhegarty (21 Jul 2009)

Unless someone here was in the court there is no way to know. 

It would be pure guessing , and I don't think your friend will want to risk his liberty on the guess of someone on an internet forum.


----------



## Mpsox (21 Jul 2009)

Estera said:


> I don't know, my friend left the UK (he lives in Asia now)and I'm not sure if bank has sued him for not paying his installments. What are the chances that bank will turn to the court? And if so, what are the consequences? Can he be caught entering e.g. Germany?


 
Could he not just contact his bank and ask the question, "hello, are you suing me?"

Historically I know UK banks used often to simply sell such debts to debt collection agencies rather then go through the courts for such relatively small sums


----------



## Swallows (21 Jul 2009)

Hi, I've never heard of this in the UK where someone owing 15K would be arrested at the point of entry.Owing money of this amount is a civil matter not a criminal offence? Unless there is more to the story? The bank would go through the usual channels to collect the debt including the courts but not to the extent of issuing a warrant for an arrest. ( It's not an arrestable offence ) How long has he been out of the country? If he has not had any contact with either the bank or the debt for 6 years he could be in the clear.


----------



## bond-007 (21 Jul 2009)

The UK does not arrest debtors. Those days are long gone.


----------



## Estera (29 Jul 2009)

Guys thanks for all your thoughts, ideas, suggestions.


----------



## paddyodoors (29 Jul 2009)

Has "your friend" considered repaying the Debt that they OWE?

Let me know when "your friend" is entering the EU and at which entry point and also tell me the bank in question and i'll see if I can help to get this all cleared up.


----------



## bond-007 (29 Jul 2009)

A bank shareholder speaks!


----------



## jhegarty (29 Jul 2009)

bond-007 said:


> A bank shareholder speaks!




If only that wasn't all of us


----------



## bond-007 (29 Jul 2009)

Touché


----------



## paddyodoors (30 Jul 2009)

bond-007 said:


> A bank shareholder speaks!


 
lol. Did I come accross that bitter? well thankfully no, not a shareholder. At least not directly - just a general Macro economic "shareholder"!

Also a lawful citizen - this is theft pure and simple.

Paddy


----------



## bond-007 (30 Jul 2009)

> this is theft pure and simple.


I wish a bank the best of luck proving it in a criminal court to a criminal standard.


----------



## paddyodoors (31 Jul 2009)

so you condone this behavoir?

okay Bertie


----------



## lff12 (4 Aug 2009)

paddyodoors said:


> Let me know when "your friend" is entering the EU and at which entry point and also tell me the bank in question and i'll see if I can help to get this all cleared up.



Wouldn't you be better off chasing the guys who owe billions?
Or those who defrauded investors? Or even a few property developers?

He should be able to get a UK based solicitor to check county court judgements to see if his name is anywhere, or even do it online.


----------



## bond-007 (4 Aug 2009)

Even if there are CCJs registered against him there is no risk of arrest or imprisonment. The UK has moved along from the dirty past that Ireland is still stuck in.


----------



## Kev (4 Aug 2009)

Considering all the MP's and Lords & Ladies and Ministers in the cabinet in the UK have been claiming for mortgages and for home that did not exists as well as  switching homes to avoid paying taxes and much more besides...list much too long to go into here....  not one of these people that are suppose  have known better have been taken to task over their big scams... they are still in their lucrative part-time jobs with good salaries and long holidays.  Also, a big pot of our taxes to dip into when they need to... your friend should not worry.


----------



## Tomas62 (18 Aug 2009)

I have been here for 3 yrs 8 months and I have just received an Ordinary Civil Bill with regards to an unpaid UK bank loan. I was paying it and then could not afford it about 3 years ag and wrote to the bank but never received any reply until this civil bill arrived last week. Not sure what to do, have written to bank solicitors asking for consent to file entry of appearance late so I can get advice. Not really sure if I have a defence as have no copies of letter I wrote due to hard drive having to be formatted.Can't afford a solicitor as lost job back in January.


----------



## bond-007 (18 Aug 2009)

You will have to file an appearance within 10 days of service. You then have a further 14 days to file a defence. Otherwise you loose by default.

You really need a solicitor for this.


----------



## Tomas62 (18 Aug 2009)

I was away when letter was delivered on 7th so I never actually got it until 12th when I arrived home. Also it was registered post and although no one was here to sign for it, it was still delivered. I have pointed this out in my letter to banks solicitors ands also that I am trying to get an appointment with MABS and have also said I will send them a detailed financial statement showing income and expenditure.


----------



## bond-007 (18 Aug 2009)

They will now get a default judgement.


----------



## Tomas62 (19 Aug 2009)

bond-007 said:


> They will now get a default judgement.



Well I received letter today from bank's solicitors and I have 21 days from 17th August to file my appearance.


----------



## bond-007 (19 Aug 2009)

That was nice of them.


----------



## Tomas62 (19 Aug 2009)

bond-007 said:


> That was nice of them.



At least it nows gives me a good bit of time to sort out appointments etc.


----------



## Estera (3 Sep 2009)

Situation of my friend is bit similar to you Tomas62- he initially was paying then was forced to leave UK ( due to some private circumnstances) and stopped paying because he could not affort anymore. As far as I know he wants to pay back, do you think he should negotiate with bank? ( you know they are predators)


----------



## Kev (4 Sep 2009)

You are now residing in Ireland how can they enforces this in Ireland as the law is not the same.  Or am I missing something here.  Was the letter from the OC or from DCA, ie debt collection agency.


----------



## Estera (4 Sep 2009)

Kev, are you asking about Tomas62 or my friend?


----------



## Kev (5 Sep 2009)

Estera, both if the question is applicable...


----------



## Estera (6 Sep 2009)

Well, I don't know about Thomas62- he's just joined thread I've begun. But our cases seem similiar. As far as know my friend was initially paying her debt, then she left England ( to Asia) due to some unforseen matters and could not afford  paying back. She didn't conatct bank since ( this was I guess 4 months ago when she stopped paying).She contacted me tough asking what do I know about catching debtors and if it's advisable to conatct bank and negotiate  with them  paying back her debts but with more favourable conditions....I guess she's worrying...


----------



## Tomas62 (10 Sep 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Estera (17 Sep 2009)

What do you mean "deleted"?


----------

